# Book, Shadow Box, how-to, tips & techniques



## knuttypine (Dec 5, 2012)

looking for a really *Good book* on how to make shadow boxes tips, techniques 

thank you


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

knuttypine said:


> looking for a really *Good book* on how to make shadow boxes tips, techniques
> 
> thank you


me too...


----------

